# In the Flesh



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Just for bit of fun....

I have exchanged a number of PMs and been in the chat room a fair bit, and have wondered what it would be like to meet some of these "virtual friends" in the flesh, so to speak.

So - if you had the chance to meet a particular member or group of members, who would it be any why?
Let's not get insulting and keep it clean!

Gill

PS My choice would be Nukeadmin, 'cos I'm a creep!!!! :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Gill,

Well apart from yourself (prudent 1) and Helen, as I've already met her (prudent 2), then it has to be Pusser. Laughter is the best medicine, after all.

Dave


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

I still owe Hymmi a brandy! :lol:


----------

